# Gloria Guida (8Pix)



## Adler (7 Feb. 2007)

*Gloria Guida:*
19. November 1955 in Meran, Italien
Sie fing zuerst eine Gesangskarriere im Tanzclub ihres Vaters an der Küste Romagnas an. Später begann sie ihre Modell-Karriere und wurde Miss Teenage Italien 1974. Danach wurde sie zum Star in vielen Komödien.Der wahre Durchbruch kam 1975 mit La liceale. Ein weiterer Film war Avere vent'anni (Zwanzig sein, 197, gemeinsam mit Lilli Carati. Nach ihrer Beziehung und späteren Heirat mit Sänger und Schauspieler Johnny Dorelli (welchen sie bei den Dreharbeiten zu Bollenti spiriti kennen lernte), beendete sie ihre Filmkarriere.
_Quelle:Wkipedia
_



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​


----------

